# Welche Grafikeinstellungen belasten CPU und welche GPU?



## audianer1990 (23. Dezember 2020)

Hey,

mich würde mal interessieren welche Grafikeinstellungen die CPU belasten und welche GPU...

Hier mal quer durch die Bank Grafikeinstellungen aus aktuellen Spielen: (Ich editiere den Beitrag)

- Auflösung [100% GPU]
- V-Sync [100% GPU]
- Anti-Aliasing [100% GPU]
- Multisampel-Antialising [100% GPU]
- DLSS [100% GPU]
- Raytracing [50% CPU, 50% GPU]
- Umgebungsdetails / Weltdetails / Gelände / Vegetation [75% GPU, 25% CPU]
- Umgebungstexturen [100% GPU]
- Umgebungsverdeckung [100% GPU]
- Bodenobjekte / Verstreute Objekte [50% GPU, 50% CPU]
- Schatten [100% GPU]
- (Volumetrische) Wolken [100% GPU]
- Wasser [100% GPU]
- Screen-Space-Reflexionen [100% GPU]
- Blooming [100% GPU]
- Charakertexturen [100% GPU]
- Charakterdetails [50% GPU, 50% CPU]
- Schärfentiefe [100% GPU]
- Bewegungsunschärfe [100% GPU]


Wenn ich etwas falsch sehe, sagen dann ändere ich es.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Anti Aliasing Verfahren, inklusive DLSS, sind quasi rein GPU gebunden ebenso die Auflösung (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Bildverhältnis, 21:9 braucht tatsächlich etwas mehr CPU Power). Alles was Details hinzufügt, also z.B. Sichtweite aber sogar RT, braucht auch CPU Leistung.
Deswegen testet PCGH in der Regel CPUs auch mit hohen/maximalen Details abzüglich AA und bei geringer Auflösung.


----------



## audianer1990 (23. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alles was Details hinzufügt, also z.B. Sichtweite aber sogar RT, braucht auch CPU Leistung.


Ja das ist klar, aber meist nur im einstelligen Prozentbereich?

Hab mal wo gelesen dass die CPU mitbeansprucht wird wenn es um die Menge der Details auf dem Boden oder die Menge der Menschen geht. Das fällt mir beispielsweise bei AC auf. "Auf dem Land" kann ich teils auf Ultra aufdrehen und habe 60fps aber Innerorts bricht es dann extrem ein und die CPU ist am rudern.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2020)

Siehe Cyberpunk mit/ohne RT im CPU-Test:








						Cyberpunk 2077 im Technik-Test - CPU-, GPU- und Raytracing-Benchmarks [Update]
					

#Cyberpunk2077 im Liveticker: Wir benchen für euch Grafikkarten und CPUs und analysieren die schicke Raytracing-Implementierung.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## HisN (23. Dezember 2020)

Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion, Post-Prozessing, Renderscale/Screenres, Texturen sind bei jedem Game zu 100% Graka Features.

Damit kann man in der Regel anfangen.


----------



## audianer1990 (23. Dezember 2020)

Schatten, Wolken, Wasser und Charaktertexturen/Details denke ich mal auch 100% GPU


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2020)

Charaktertexturen ja, Charakter Details nicht.


----------



## audianer1990 (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke, angepasst!


----------

